# I need some help...



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck drafty finding a good bra...I am a double D and still havent found a good bra!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, Charley. I bought one of those original Genie bras last night at Walmart. Supposedly the 2X fits up to a 42DDD (which should have the same cup size, but bigger band size, as a 40DDDD). Yeah, I couldn't even get it over the girls. So, that's going back today. 

I REALLY don't want to have to go to Victoria's Secret to find a bra. They're super expensive and I've never had a bra from there that was comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

have you tried torrid? my sister is very well endowed and swears by them and lane bryants! Torrid.com - Plus sizes - Product Categories - Bras


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Torrid doesn't have big enough sizes (they only go up to DDD).

Lane Bryant has some promising-looking ones. Looks like I'm gonna have to plan a trip down to Anthem (an hour away and the closest Lane Bryant store). I'm not gonna order them off the Internet without being able to try them on first, especially if I'm going to be paying $40-50 for a bra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I would search around online for plus sizes..I use to have a few web sights bookmarked but no longer have them...I was thinking of buying that wal mart bra to give a try.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

As long as you're not overly big, the Genie bra would be fine. Heck, it might even be comfortable. I would order a size larger than it says you need, though (there's a chart on the back to convert your bra size to their sizing). There isn't hardly any stretch to it.

I found a couple online, but I'm hesitant to buy without being able to try it on first, especially since larger sizes tend to be (a lot) more money (haven't found one under $30...most of them are $40-60).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a warning - if the Genie bras you mention are anything like the ones her in Australia, they lift your boobs there they join your stomach, and then let them flop. And that's when I'm only a D.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay then it prob wouldnt be any good for me either :/
I was thinking something to smush them in flat for riding lol!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Charley horse, squash em flat to ride, go with the Ennel bra, love mine.

Drafty, good luck in your search, I can't add much, it can be hard enough finding a decent DD let alone bigger than that


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's the scary part...

When I lose weight, my boobs are the last place I lose weight. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll look into that Golden horse:lol:

Me too drafty :/
I am currently starting to work on losing weight by lc'ing (low carbing) and making myself walk 2miles either daily or every other day.
Ive been trying and trying but couldnt get the motivation for it - Now I am making self do it!
I had no energy what so ever yesterday messing w/my horse and riding.."It wore me out!" In need of some energy, and flexibility..
Drafty its okay just know that we all want what we dont have.
Big Girls want small girls and visa verse...We are never happy lol!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*whispers* why can't we have boobs with some sort of inflation/deflation kit, so they could change to suit you mood?


Or perhaps not:

"Is that an air protector you have on or are you just pleased to see me"


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Ha ha ha Golden horse!!! 

Its our air bag safety for horse back riding, lol!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't mind have big boobs. Over the years I've learned how to "exploit" them to my advantage. What I mind is having ridiculously large boobs that I have to go to a special store or order online to get an "over the shoulder boulder holder" to contain them comfortably.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I know what you mean drafty...
And finding cute shirts that fit right..


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

The only luck I have had finding a good bra that supports well and fits me really well is to go to an actual bra shop and get fitted by the professional women. I thought I was one size and ended up being a completely different size because they know exactly how to measure and which bra fits your body type best. It is worth the money, too!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Littleredridinghood, the only "bra store" we have around here is Victoria's Secret and I hate their bras. Not sure if there are any bra stores down south (in Phoenix, two hours away). 

Right now, I have the girls stuffed into a 42DD and I know it's WAY too small, at least in the cups. Even going up just one cup size (to a DDD/F) still wouldn't give me about room in the cups, I don't think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I know this store is in Rhode Island but, you might want to give them a call and chat. They may be able to give you the name of someone closer to you. Two friends of mine will only get their bras from them. 

Ruth's Lingerie of Rhode Island


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you have a Catherine's near you? They have larger sized bras and CAN fit you. My eldest DD takes a large bra size, too, and she really likes the bras she has bought there.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would also recommend going to an independent bra fitter with real trained fitters (Vickys Secret doesn't count).
And be prepared to spend over $100 on a really really good bra. I love high quality, expensive clothing because it feels better, fits better and lasts longer. My bras I have from a real fitter still fit the same as the day I bought them, some 5 or more years ago.
I'm not plus sized, bit I have plus sized family and they agree on the bra thing. Get a really excellent bra once, and not a different $40 bra every few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmach (Apr 28, 2013)

I've found that the Freya Active Sports bras are wonderful. I currently wear a 38 G (or H depending on the brand). I wear this under a regular sports bra (you know, the regular uniboob t-shirt type ones?) to take make my boobs look less pointy. I wasn't a fan of the Enell b/c of the way the seams hit me. It just wasn't as flattering. This is my go-to combo.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

The Enell bra is the only thing that has come close to keeping the girls in check! They are ugly and can be very uncomfortable at first, but they work!! I can't live without mine. I was so happy to finally find SOMETHING after trying all sorts of other "heavy duty" sports bras. I can actually sit the trot comfortably!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

albertaeventer said:


> The Enell bra is the only thing that has come close to keeping the girls in check! They are ugly and can be very uncomfortable at first, but they work!! I can't live without mine. I was so happy to finally find SOMETHING after trying all sorts of other "heavy duty" sports bras. I can actually sit the trot comfortably!


I'm not so concerned about riding since Aires has ridiculously smooth gaits. I'm just looking for a good, all-around bra. I went to Dillard's to be fitted last Saturday and they measures me as a 42G/H. I tried on a few bras, but the majority of them were uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why are women reluctant to spend a good dollar to get a good bra? We'll spend it on footwear, a great dress or pant suit, riding boots, riding attire etc, and get a so-so bra. Yet a so-so bra can make riding unpleasant and one doesn't have to be big busted for this to happen. Even us smaller gals need good underpinning. My is is quite slim, ok, skinny, with two fried eggs for boobs. She indulged in a custom bra, not loaded with padding, just a real good fit that enhanced her shape and she was very happy with it's comfort.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Fried eggs for boobs!!! Thanks for THAT visual! LoL


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When I put weight on - which I did last summer and can't shift it always goes 'on top'
What I cant understand is why companies think its a good idea to make padded bras for larger boobs - its not like you need any extra is it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saddlebag, it's not that I'm unwilling to spend the money on a good bra. It's that I really don't have the funds to do so. I make minimum wage ($7.80/hr) and there are other things that take priority over spending $60-100 on a bra.

Jaydee, I don't understand that, either. I understand lightly-padded/formed cups for those who want/need that sort of support. What I don't understand are the push-up bras for women my size. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pampam22 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am not sure if anyone mentioned this store, but Lane Bryant often has pretty good sales on bras. My best friend is a 36G and LB is the only place she can find a good fitting bra. I buy my bras there also...I am only a 40D though...lol. I think they average about $40, but I usually get mine when they are buy 2 get 2 free. Sometimes me and my friend will go in half on the buy 2 get 2 deal so we are only spending $40 on 2 bras.


----------



## kmach (Apr 28, 2013)

pampam22 said:


> I am not sure if anyone mentioned this store, but Lane Bryant often has pretty good sales on bras. My best friend is a 36G and LB is the only place she can find a good fitting bra. I buy my bras there also...I am only a 40D though...lol. I think they average about $40, but I usually get mine when they are buy 2 get 2 free. Sometimes me and my friend will go in half on the buy 2 get 2 deal so we are only spending $40 on 2 bras.


These are my everyday bras. You can't always find them in stores in the larger sizes, but you can return them to the store and not pay return shipping, if they don't work out. They can also re-order/exchange in the store and you won't have to pay (or re-pay- I always wait to order until I can get free shipping) shipping to your home. Also IME, outlet stores are more likely to carry the larger sizes than the regular stores.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't add anything to this thread except WOW I really enjoyed reading it!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Drafts, I wouldn't waste your time on Vickie Secret either. The bras don't hold up over time and they cost too much. There's a Vanity Fair outlet on Power Rd in Mesa, but I don't think they carry a lot of the bigger sizes. Anthem has that outlet mall, it's probably your best bet.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> Drafts, I wouldn't waste your time on Vickie Secret either. The bras don't hold up over time and they cost too much. There's a Vanity Fair outlet on Power Rd in Mesa, but I don't think they carry a lot of the bigger sizes. Anthem has that outlet mall, it's probably your best bet.


I'm heading to Phoenix today with my mom for a baby shower for one of my cousin's, so I think I might convince her that we need to stop for a minute at the Outlets at Anthem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wanna say that I hate being a girl!

Went to the Lane Bryant outlet today. Tried on a half dozen bras. Only one of them kinda fit. I've found that the problem is my left shoulder. I had surgery on it last year and wasn't able to do the physical therapy, so it's muscled/shaped kinda funky. So, bras will fit on the right side (like the one I tried on today), but will be bad enough on the left that I can't stand wearing them. 

Also, what the heck is with bra manufacturers thinking that large-breasted women want to wear a bra with a 1/4" of padding in it?! I have enough padding of my own, thank you very much! Don't need more!!

I do have another serious question, though. Any other large-breasted women wear bras with no underwire?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

Me. I cannot tolerate underwire. I barely tolerate bra's in the first place. Never wear them at home except to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

roseann said:


> Me. I cannot tolerate underwire. I barely tolerate bra's in the first place. Never wear them at home except to ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't not wear a bra. Too much weight hanging off the front of my chest and the sagging is disgusting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, Drafty! I didn't read all the other responses, so sorry if you've ruled out Lane Bryant, but I LOVE their bras. Hate their clothes, but the bras are all I wear. I'm an H and it's the only place I've ever found comfy bras that don't cause my cups to run over  My favorite are the balconettes and the soft-cup underwires for days when I want the gals not to protrude quite as much :lol:


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not as big as some of you (36-38DD) but for my size they're big. Super annoying! I totally agree with the angst at companies putting padding into larger bras. Really guys, really? ugh. I also, can't Not wear a bra. So I have to have them. Luckily for me though I've found a couple styles of non-padded styles at VS that work. I believe mine all have underwire.

I can't shop for bras anywhere else because of the size. :s Would be nice if I didn't have to spend an arm and a leg to pay for my boobs lol. Although I did find out recently that Kohls has some sports bras that are on the bigger size so I bought one for riding lessons. Wore it and then realized I think it's making me hunch over when I ride since. Last lesson I just wore a regular bra, not as much flopping around as I was afraid of, thank goodness! xD


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't like the Genie bras at all, and I am the same size. I find Lane Bryant has the best and most supportive ones. The Genie Bras have NO support.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

mrstorres2566 said:


> I didn't like the Genie bras at all, and I am the same size. I find Lane Bryant has the best and most supportive ones. The Genie Bras have NO support.


I can't even get the Genie bra on! Lol

I liked one bra I tried at Lane Bryant (unfortunately, because I just lost my job, I had to shop the clearance rack only)...and I didn't even really like it. Because the sides are so wide, the underwire pokes into me on the left side because of my stupid shoulder. I have a 2" "flap" of muscle/fat that folds over right where the underwire hits and makes it EXTREMELY uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I can't even get the Genie bra on! Lol
> 
> I liked one bra I tried at Lane Bryant (unfortunately, because I just lost my job, I had to shop the clearance rack only)...and I didn't even really like it. Because the sides are so wide, the underwire pokes into me on the left side because of my stupid shoulder. I have a 2" "flap" of muscle/fat that folds over right where the underwire hits and makes it EXTREMELY uncomfortable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, their clearance bras are clearance for a reason, they suck, lol. Have you tried any place else?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dillard's-Found a couple I liked ok, but couldn't spend $70 on a bra.

Nowhere else really carries large sizes like I need. I live in a small town, so I'm limited on what I have available without driving 2+ hours (and I don't want to order online because I REALLY hate dealing with the hassle of trying it on and then returning it if I don't like it).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Dillard's-Found a couple I liked ok, but couldn't spend $70 on a bra.
> 
> Nowhere else really carries large sizes like I need. I live in a small town, so I'm limited on what I have available without driving 2+ hours (and I don't want to order online because I REALLY hate dealing with the hassle of trying it on and then returning it if I don't like it).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might get lucky at JC Pennies. I have found a few bras there that were quite decent, and won't break the bank.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll have to look as soon as I get a job. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'll have to look as soon as I get a job. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, good luck to you on the job hunt!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Honestly, I'm a 34 DD, and sometimes I just suck it up and wear two sports bras. However, I just tried a playtex 18 hour with no underwire, and so far so good for riding. It just gives you that 70's torpedo boob look, but who cares at the barn??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not even really looking for a riding bra. Just an every day bra that doesn't hurt me or squish the girls in. They don't make (affordable) sports bras to fit those of us who are above a DD, to be honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, try the Playtex one, I never thought a non-underwire would work for me...but it does!

Playtex 18 Hour Original Comfort Strap Wire-Free Bra 4693 at BareNecessities.com

Just My Size has all playtex bras on sale for $13.99.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice! Thanks! I'm hoping to get a new bra (and was going to try the 18-Hour bra) when I get my first unemployment check next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't go wrong with $13.99!!


----------

